# We got our firsts---and we doubled up



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Got to say "THANKS TO EVERYONE" that has been generous enough to give this greenhorn their pointers and advise. Got our first and it was a double for us. The story is "BLOGGED" ----Check it out.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Awesome job, Congrats !! Your first is always special- but to share it with a friend and get a double is pretty [Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary] cool to say the Least ! =)*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Great job Autumnrider


----------



## BarelyTame (Feb 16, 2010)

Haven't shot my first, yet! Congratulations Autumnrider!!


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job autumnrider, its addicting now isn't it? we got our first calling not to long ago. great job and shoot strait with all the luck- mgmurri


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks yall---Reply to mgmurri---addicting ?----its unexplainable!!!!!!!-----close range is a freaking rush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOING AGIAN IN THE MORNING AND I CAN NOT WAIT----yotes were raising all kinda noise last night--so close to the house, my son got out of bed and come and got me thinking that they were after our horses. They werent, there was so many that it sounded like they were in the paster (4 acres).. they were in the neighbor's paster less than 300 yrds.

WISH US THE BEST!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Autumnrider's caught the fever----thier ain't no cure.


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

Have a great hunt and enjoy all the exeriences that are offered, and put the smack down on them to autumnrider! Good luck!


----------

